# rejected by a breeder



## eparas89 (Mar 13, 2015)

So today I went on a breeder website saw that they had a female long coat gsd puppy that's 11 week now. So I called and flat out she told me no under a 5 minute conversation I told her were looking for a long coat gsd wanted to get information about the puppy that available and she ask if I had kids I said yes I have 2 one is 3 and the younger one is 2. She flat out told me I will not sell you my puppy cause you have kids and sound that you never own a gsd she didn't let me explain that I'm a stay at home dad I take care of my kids and I also run a successful landscape business and that I have had a gsd mix before I had kids. Also we decided to get a gsd cause my friend let me take care of his puppy that was 3 months old he had to leave the state for 4 months so I raise his puppy I taught it how to sit,stay,lay and create train and potty train her and to find my kids while they play hidoseek after my friend came back we felt like we were missing a part in our life so we wanted to get a puppy cause we also have cat. So inclusion is all gsd breeder going to act like this?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. Not all breeders will deny you a puppy based on you having kids. I would say that is the minority.


----------



## eparas89 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you the search for a puppy continues!


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Could also be the dogs this breeder has aren't kid-friendly. Its a valid reason to reject you. 

Also, breeders have every right not to sell their dogs to anyone who does not fit their clientele and will cite any reason to just decline you. It is a business and they can chose their customers too.


----------



## eparas89 (Mar 13, 2015)

It's was really confusing cause on her website the description of the puppy said calm and great with people of all ages


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

nezzz said:


> Could also be the dogs this breeder has aren't kid-friendly. Its a valid reason to reject you.


Or just that the breeder wasn't amused by letting the kids ride the other dog in the household like a horse. See the other thread.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Magwart said:


> Or just that the breeder wasn't amused by letting the kids ride the other dog in the household like a horse. See the other thread.


If I were a breeder I definitely would not place any dog in a home where the children were permitted to ride the dogs. That is just setting your dogs up for failure, and a breeder wants to place their dog in a home where it will thrive.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Or just that the breeder wasn't amused by letting the kids ride the other dog in the household like a horse. See the other thread.


Lol, I used to ride my dog like a horse when I was a two year old. It was fun at the time and my dog enjoyed it. But yeah, you can see how it can be a detriment to the dog, still, riding a dog is not a good reason to reject anyone from buying a dog.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

nezzz said:


> Lol, I used to ride my dog like a horse when I was a two year old. It was fun at the time and my dog enjoyed it. But yeah, you can see how it can be a detriment to the dog, still, riding a dog is not a good reason to reject anyone from buying a dog.


Yes it is a good enough reason cause it shows lack of respect.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

What it actually shows is a lack of common sense. Dogs are not made for riding.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Magwart said:


> Or just that the breeder wasn't amused by letting the kids ride the other dog in the household like a horse. See the other thread.


ugh. I hate it when people start multiple threads and don't put very relevant information in there. Yeah, that might be my guess as well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Duplicate thread
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-mat/537385-rejected-breeder.html#post6650969


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'd consider the breeder just did you a favor....breeder knows the dogs as well as anyone.

Hopefully, the breeder you go with, is as discriminating as the one who rejected you. Starting off with a good match for dog and family is a huge plus.


SuperG


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Perhaps the conversation should start that "I'm particularly interested in a GSD because I cared for a friend's pup from the age of X to Y" then go in to how your family loved the pup.

The OP now knows not to let toddlers "ride" or sit on dogs. As long as he intends to not allow that, he can omit that detail.

On the other hand, breeders have a right to determine whom they place a puppy with. If they think my eyes are the wrong shade of blue, that's their perogative.


----------

